# 2nd attempt at ladder yarn scarf done! Hallelujah!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to 
rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

That is lovely, well worth the work, i'm sure the receiver will love it...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! So glad you accomplished what you set out to do. It is 'to die for'.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

It is super!! Very pretty and girly!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

that is simply breathtaking :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty! the novelty yarn is stunning.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

You just blown my mind away!. This is a very delicate work and it is gorgeous. 
How long did it takes to accomplish this beauty?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Nairobi said:


> You just blown my mind away!. This is a very delicate work and it is gorgeous.
> How long did it takes to accomplish this beauty?


Difficult to say. In my spare time over 2 weeks, but seems like years! I'm not in a hurry to do another, but l only finished it yesterday. It was an anxious knit, due to the previous disaster, but who knows? - it may be like having a baby.........( you forget the pain in time!), lt was knit on 10 mm needles.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very colorful and I love it!!!! Beautiful!!!! The lacy look is gorgeous! What pattern did you use? ;0)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely different and beautiful...lovely colors! Your work is wonderful!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is simply beautiful!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely. Inspiration for some ladder yarn I have in my stash. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks so pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunning scarf. I've knitted with this yarn and one doesn't want to drop a stitch! :lol: Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Breath taking :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to
> rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


Love it, what is the name of the yarn ?


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

very magical!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your scarf is dropdead beautiful,beautiful work and yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Its really lovely and a change from the usual knitted scarves. Great work!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful. What yarn and pattern did you use?


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one beautiful scarf!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Just beautiful!
BRAVO!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

That's fabulous! Great yarn though I can see where it would be difficult--and scary--to work with. The beauty and uniqueness of your srarf is definitely worth all the work. Lucky recipient!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Breathtaking! Like a sky full of fireworks!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Maybe inserting a few lifelines would make this less scary.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! This is beautiful, darn it, now I have to try to make one. Please oh please tell us what pattern you used and the brand of yarn. And when I start it and get cranky please be there for me!


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a fabulous knit!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to
> rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


Definitely worth the effort.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful - so different. Would also love the pattern if you can share it.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

That is amazing! So pretty! I have some ladder yarn that I have no idea what to do with. This could be the answer if I can do it.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Looks like a stained glass window!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to
> rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


It is exquisite! I have worked with ladder yarn and I know what a pain it can be. Whoever receives this has received a treasure and you can tell her I said so!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It must be so hard to undo knit with this type of yarn. I admire your perseverance with this project. It so perfect and beautiful. What yarn did your use? What pattern? Reminds me of stained glass. Wish I could knit one and wrap my self in it. Gorgeous work of art.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Shawl looks lovely. Several years ago, I made a shawl from the ladder yarn and added a very thin yarn with tiny gold mirrors on it through every 3 rows.

The knitting was easy as it was just a garter stitch but it was very slippery and, of course, I dropped stitch or two.
You just can't get them back with the additional mirror yarn riding along so I took out the entire shawl one stitch at a time and did it again.

The yarns were too expensive not to use properly. It did come out great and I gave it to a friend as she has more occassions to use it. 

Another friend found some similar yarn at a thrift shop and asked me to make a thin scarf for her. That should be easy. She found about 6 balls of this yarn which sold for $18 each.

I would not recommend using the metal needles for this yarn 
though. Try something not so slippery.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

what stitch did you use to make that. I'm trying to figure out what to make with that kind of yarn. My sister gave it to me and I'm sure what to do with it.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful ladder scarf. Would like the pattern too.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like stained glass! Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe...www.countrycrafts.org.uk/freepatterns1.htm I don't know how to get it to highlight, sorry


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That is beautiful. Well worth your perseverance. Thank you for showing it to us.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, WOW!


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a beautiful shawl, well worth the trouble. You are certainly a good friend.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so well done.... I think you should make another one!


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

This looks like the LB trellis yarn- rainbow- that I also used to make a scarf. I worked on it , off and on, for about a year because I would get bored and frustrated with the project. I did get it finished recently and I do love the result. This yarn has been discontinued and I do have another ball of it in my stash, plus some left over from the first ball. I am going to experiment with another project- maybe using some of the newer techniques for "ladder" yarns? What do you think? Any ideas?


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this the right pattern?

http://www.countrycrafts.org.uk/freepatterns1.htm

I'm going to try this as I have 2 balls of firefly ladder yarn that need to be used up. Fingers crossed I don't drop any stitches


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! i have seen that yarn and never purchased as i thought i would not like it or working with it. But that is simply beautiful. I love that. this will make me think twice is i come across the yarn at a good price.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Great job & very pretty!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just got in & seen all the lovely comments. Thanks everyone! I'll try & put the pattern down:- Narrow scarf ( 1 ball). Wider scarf (2 balls)
For narrow one, Using 10 mm needles. (I used bamboo) Cast on 20 st
Patt. row: Slip st 1st st. , * y f , k. 2 tog. Repeat from * to last st. k.into back of last st. Continue until all the yarn is used up. This is the stitch l used. You can use garter st. or seed st. if you like.
If you want tassels, cut them before you start (they look good quite long)
For a wider scarf, cast on 40 st. Hope this helps! The link for the yarn l got is a U K site. (Go to page 5> )


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

I think of 3 words - STUNNING, GORGEOUS and BEAUTIFUL and they all apply to your finished scarf!!! Great job!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, can't seem to get the website to highlight . The yarn is called Zip anyway.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

fatkitty said:


> Is this the right pattern?
> 
> http://www.countrycrafts.org.uk/freepatterns1.htm
> 
> I'm going to try this as I have 2 balls of firefly ladder yarn that need to be used up. Fingers crossed I don't drop any stitches


It appears fatkitty got it right !


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks like a beautiful waterfall!! Just stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! good work. How do you get the pattern and where do you get the yarn? Looks more like ribbon to me.
Love it.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! Wish I had the desire to make one, as my Mom would love it!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

eggplantlady said:


> Wow! This is beautiful, darn it, now I have to try to make one. Please oh please tell us what pattern you used and the brand of yarn. And when I start it and get cranky please be there for me!


I'll be here for you! (Pattern is very simple. It's on page 4 of this thread)


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I have some of that yarn and no idea what to do with it. What pattern did you use?


----------



## redpebbles (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. But that yarn looks like a PAIN to work with. And frogging it? Ouch.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

you have inspired me to try using my ladder yarn!


----------



## Melindaz (Jan 17, 2012)

do you have a pattern? It is beautiful


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

is the pattern row every row ?


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous! i would never try it!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

linda f said:


> is the pattern row every row ?


Yes, every row is the same


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Just beautiful! I have some of that yarn - maybe I'll get it out and make a scarf. Yours is an inspiration!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

To everyone who's asked for the pattern, (and missed it). I've written it out on page 4 of this thread.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

virginia42 said:


> Beautiful. But that yarn looks like a PAIN to work with. And frogging it? Ouch.


It almost undid itself! That's why l couldn't get it back on the needles when l lost some stitches. It took a week to knit the 1st scarf, & less than 1 min to rip it back!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

NOW I can finally use the ladder yarn I got for my sister 2+ years ago!!! Not sure if I want to make the scarf or the cowl though!!! She is 22


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

This scarf is spectacular. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Maradcaliff (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

it's beautiful - great job!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful scarf!! It's gorgeous!! You definitely should make one for yourself.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

beautiful job! What kind of yarn is it?


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is so beautiful, great work.


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

I've found the Zip ladder yarn. What color did you use?


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Its very pretty.


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh this is very pretty. I have had ladder yarn that I've kept for years and never sure of the right pattern. Would you mind sharing where you got the pattern from. I think it's beautiful


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

wow beautiful! Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

The site listed doesn't have the scarf. It has three other ladder patterns..but nothing that looks like your directions. Is it slip one stitch then *bring yarn forward,k2together or is that y f a yarn over?


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks x


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone is interested, there is a free pattern by Plymouth Yarns called Eros II Shawl that uses a ladder yarn. The shawl looks just like this shawl. You can also download this same pattern on Ravelry for free. ;0)


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to
> rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


I love it, and I googled the yarn.....thanks!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks like jewels!!!!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

oh, wow. Just absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

The scarf is amazing. I have some of this (I suspect not enough) and have been trying to work out what to do with it. Is it just sraightforward knitting on 10mm needles or is there a middle panel and how do you join it? How much did it take? Any pointers appreciated. I may get brave enough to have a go.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

montgal said:


> The site listed doesn't have the scarf. It has three other ladder patterns..but nothing that looks like your directions. Is it slip one stitch then *bring yarn forward,k2together or is that y f a yarn over?


The pattern isn't on that site. It's just a stitch l like to use. It works well with some other yarns too. Yes, my "y f " is bring yarn fwd from back, and knit 2 tog.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

witknit said:


> The scarf is amazing. I have some of this (I suspect not enough) and have been trying to work out what to do with it. Is it just sraightforward knitting on 10mm needles or is there a middle panel and how do you join it? How much did it take? Any pointers appreciated. I may get brave enough to have a go.


Instructions are on page 4 of this thread. It's very simple, no joins!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

kathlam said:


> I've found the Zip ladder yarn. What color did you use?


This is the label. I think it may be called "rainbow"?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a free pattern by Plymouth Yarns called Eros II Shawl that uses a ladder yarn. The shawl looks just like this shawl. You can also download this same pattern on Ravelry for free. ;0)


I just looked at the pattern on Ravelry. Was it the triangle shawl you saw? The difference between that one & mine is that mine's rectangular and in the stitch l described ( does it have a name ?). The shawl on Ravelry is triangular & in garter st.


----------



## Shirpa (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks like a lot of work - and it is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested, there is a free pattern by Plymouth Yarns called Eros II Shawl that uses a ladder yarn. The shawl looks just like this shawl. You can also download this same pattern on Ravelry for free. ;0)
> ...


No, the pattern is rectangle. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> bethshangirl said:
> 
> 
> > Sandiego said:
> ...


The shawl is called, F418 Eros II Shawl, on Ravelry by Plymouth Yarns, and free download. ;0)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning! The one I tried sure didn't look like that.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

You have the patience of Job. It is very pretty and looks very challenging. Good for you for finishig it.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is truly a work of art!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is lovely. rlmayknit


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Here are some pictures of the ladder yarn scarf, finally finished. Some of you may remember l got to the last row of 1st attempt, and lost some stitches ,and there's no way to continue with this yarn, so l had to
> rip the whole scarf back & start again! This one was for a present, so l had to keep going, but l found it very scary, & l never want to make another one.(well l might in time, as it IS very pretty, & l would like one myself.).


This reminds me of the Love Knot in crochet. I want to make a scarf using this, but not good at crochet. Yours is knit isn't it? It is truly elegant. What talent you have. rlmayknit


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting a picture of the yarn. What size needle did you use?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

kathlam said:


> Thanks for posting a picture of the yarn. What size needle did you use?


Go back to page 4 .lnstructions are there.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you bethshangirl for showing your absolutely gorgeous work, a joy to view. I'm going to try to make something with this yarn too, I've noted all your helpful comments thank you and can't resist the challenge this yarn offers.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I used that same colour to make a scarf. Hated using the ribbon yarn but loved the effect. I've found the pattern, thanks, and now have to steel myself to go through it again but for longer! It's just what I need for my daughter's wedding.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Simply gorgeous! What a showstopper!


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl and you did a spectacular job! I have used ladder yarn to make shawls as a gift, and knitted it with a strand of Kid Silk Mohair. They are feather light, yet warm, and very pretty too.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I just love that! So pretty!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ladyabelle said:


> What a beautiful shawl and you did a spectacular job! I have used ladder yarn to make shawls as a gift, and knitted it with a strand of Kid Silk Mohair. They are feather light, yet warm, and very pretty too.


Thanks for the new idea! I can't believe l'm actually thinking of knitting with it again yet! but with kidsilk ...........? I've tried kidsilk haze in that stitch on its own, but not together with ladder yarn.

Thanks everyone for your comments.l had no idea so many would like it so much! Extremely encouraging for this new user. bethshangirl


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

I absolutely love it!! This is some of my all time favorite yarns..hard to work with but beautiful results!


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I have never heard of ladder yarn, I will keep my eyes open as this looks really nice


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Any suggestions as to the best place to buy ladder yarn?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi witnit, lf you go back to page 5 of this topic there's a link to where l got my yarn,but yesterday l was looking on the Turkish site, yarn paradise,(www.iceyarns.com) and saw they had it on there cheaper than l've ever seen it. Hope that helps!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Hi witnit, lf you go back to page 5 of this topic there's a link to where l got my yarn,but yesterday l was looking on the Turkish site, yarn paradise,(www.iceyarns.com) and saw they had it on there cheaper than l've ever seen it. Hope that helps!


I bought some at a LYS yesterday for $7 a skein (93 yards), BUT it is made by Felicity and is 72% polyamide, 14% wool and 14% acrylic and isn't slippery! I'm finding it very easy to work with.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's amazing. I can see how it would be impossible to fix an error. Beautiful. I hope you do make one for yourself too.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I just checked out the felicity yarn.It looks lovely.Maybe that little bit of wool in it makes it more workable. hope yours goes well!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Just love this yarn. In process of making a hand bag out of it.Going to try one of these scarfs too. Thanks for sharing. 
As always "Happy yarning" :lol:


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

If anyone is looking for this yarn Ice Yarns have a fab collection of colours available. I just bought the gold with black trellis & it is lovely. Be careful as there are 2 sizes
mini is much smaller than the one I used. It is very coarse when knitted up. NancyKnits.ca


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh my! looks like a waterfall in stained glass. Beautiful.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

So glad to see what ladder yarn is. I have never heard of it. Your scarf is breathtaking! Now I want to try one with the exact yarn and exact stitch! You are my new hero!!


----------



## redpebbles (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

